
Apple Confirms HomePod Can Leave White Rings on Wood Surfaces - protomyth
https://www.macrumors.com/2018/02/14/homepod-leaves-white-rings-on-treated-wood/
======
grzm
Earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16378472](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16378472)

------
snowwrestler
Ha ha, great. Good thing people with lots of money don't tend to have nice
wooden furniture. /s

